# My Hash Recipe~



## Lady Green (Aug 29, 2007)

sorry


----------



## DLtoker (Aug 29, 2007)

Looks like a fun little project!  And a reasonably affordable one to start up too. :aok:  Now, what is your trick with the left over water?


----------



## Mutt (Aug 29, 2007)

hey lady green...great way to do it....thought I would mention for old members and new ones alike that the main home page (marijuanapassion.com) has a few how to's
"how to make bubble hash"
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/How_To_Make_BubbleHash.html
Just thought I'd mention.
also written by a lady.


----------



## Lady Green (Aug 29, 2007)

sorry


----------

